# Devil Prop



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Here's a new prop I got from one of my neighbors. I've never seen the guy before. He just stopped by the house and said he heard I was one of those Halloween worshiping sinners and he thought this would be a good addition to my collection. The way he talks, I think my brother must have sent him.










It's a really cool prop, but the strangest things have been happening since I've gotten it. First our pets have disappeared. And the neighbors have been mentioning they are missing some of theirs too. I know this has nothing to do with the prop, but I noticed they started going missing about the same time I got this new prop.

If you guys remember, last month we got a new refrigerator as our anniversary gift. I guess I need to call the repair man out again because all our food has been going bad. We had a repair man out last week, but he left without a word to us, and he didn't even take his tools with him when he left. When we called the appliance center, the were reluctant to send out another repair man, since they hadn't seen the other guy since our house call. Like that's my problem.

And the last thing is, I keep hearing the strangest voice. At first it was just when I was sleeping, but now I hear it when I'm home alone. It's not a bad person voice. It's really nice to me. It understands me, like when someone disagrees with me, it says I'm right, and I don't really have to take that crap. And it understands how everyone is mean to me, and they really shouldn't cross someone like me. And if hubby yells at me one more time, he won't wake up in the morning. The voice is my friend.

Anyway I want to show you my new prop. I think you all should like it as much as I do. You really don't want to disagree with me, do you?


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That would make a really nice tee shirt.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a great neighbor! (And I'm not just saying that to agree with you)


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I think you have a generous neighbor and I agree with Watcher that it would look great on a tee shirt. 

Word of caution about the voices - be careful. The voices that I hear are always telling me to go and eat this and that. Hell, if don't stop soon, I won'y be able to fit in my underwear!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You are such a funny girl, scareme

That would be a great design for a fireplace in an old Victorian mansion.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Very nice "prop." It's going to look great in your haunt! I assume you will be doing an Underworld theme this year? Will you use real flames?


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

What else can I say but Nice Prop. Otherwise I will not wake up in the Morning.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Glad you like it...


----------

